# O.K. - What is this?



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

I know it's a Plymouth Duster, but is this something to be released soon?

http://www.autoworldslotcars.com/webcam.aspx

Model?, Slot? either way it looks pretty cool.:thumbsup:

Pickeringtondad
aka
Bob


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

It's the Plymouth Duster. Early 70's The generic models had the "Slant 6" that needed the carb floats rebuilt or it would stall making left hand turns!...You also carried in the glove box a spare ballast resister. Pretty formidable with a V8 though.


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Looks very detailed for a slot car. My guess is a model.


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Never had a carb problem but the slant six did take alot of abuse!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

tick, tick, tick, tick,tick.... My impression of a running slant 6!! LOLOL You just couldn't keep the valve train quiet on them engines! 

I think it's a large scale diecast, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Big block Duster


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

tick, tick, tick, tick,........I love how these threads get from one thing to another...
My ears were already ringing pretty good back in the 70's from way too many loud gigs so things like tick, tick, tick, are something that other people hear!
The Duster would be a nice addition to the Mopar slot car line.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

How about a red four door Valiant?????


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Looks like Diecast to me too


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Yeah, but you couldn't kill that slant six!


----------



## Andrij (Jan 30, 2004)

To me it looks like a 1953 Volkswagen 4 door with a custom Porsche motor, plush interior, 4 speed box, custom racing suspension, Karmann Ghia rims, Chevrolet front bucket seats, ford rear bench seat, and a dodge challenger gear knob.

Otherwords, i Dont have a clue what it is.

Next guess is.....it is a car?


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

eastside johnny said:


> It's the Plymouth Duster. Early 70's The generic models had the "Slant 6" that needed the carb floats rebuilt or it would stall making left hand turns!...You also carried in the glove box a spare ballast resister. Pretty formidable with a V8 though.


You're not kidding about that ballast resistor. I had a '71 Gold Duster (318) and went through more than a couple of those ballasts.


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

micyou03 said:


> Yeah, but you couldn't kill that slant six!


I drove one twenty seven miles with NO OIL.

WE let it cool down and got in and started it again.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

afxgns said:


> I drove one twenty seven miles with NO OIL.
> 
> WE let it cool down and got in and started it again.


No oil? You were lucky! We used to have to drive a car without motor. We'd get up, eat a bowl of cold gruel, and push dad uphill in the car all day. Then he'd slash us to sleep with his belt.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Actually you are all wrong. It's a 71 Dodge Super Bee based on the Dodge Charger platform. Are all of you really that young? or am I really that old? I do vaguely remeber something about being in high school around that time. Ok time for my meds and a nap. ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

The car on the web cam changed sinced the start of the thread.


----------



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

http://www.earlybroncotoys.com/awpicturearchive.html


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That is one cool link Chris!!! There's a few interesting bodies in the way back that haven't seen production.. A trick truck, looks like a couple flip body dragsters... That dragin' wagon and the blown pinto.. It looks like there's way more cool stuff waiting to be released yet!! 

What I didn't expect was to see the just released semi's on there from way back in 10/06, and the debut of the concept camaro/ callenger just a month later!!! I do mean it jokingly, when you consider the length of time it takes to go from drawing board to product release, the 90 day delay isn't that much..:lol:

That link was a nice diversion.. and surprising!!!!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Looks like a t-jet Charger now, ain't it? Off the chassis?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The scale of the last 2 cars vs. the background gave it away for me.. Here are it's siblings....http://www.autoworldslotcars.com/americanMuscle/ :wave:


----------

